# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesetze Visum >  Thai-Visa-Übersicht (Stand : 08.2010)

## Bagsida

*Ergänzung Stand: 11.2009*

Vom "Non-Immigrant-O" gibt es verschiedene Versionen, welche die max. Aufenthaltsdauer bezeichnen, (S=90 Tage, M=90 Tage pro Einreise, A=360 Tage ohne 90-tägige Ausreiseverpflichtung).

*Seit November 2009* existieren neue Regelungen für das *"Non-Immigrant-Visum O-A"*  (1 Jahr Aufenthaltsdauer mit 90-tägiger Meldepflicht aber ohne Notwendigkeit nach 90 Tagen Thailand z.B. zu einem "Visa-Run" zu verlassen).

Dieses "Non-Immigrant-O-A-Visum" ist auch bei den Thailändischen Botschaften erhältlich, über die Ausstellung von Honorar-Konsulaten gibt es noch keine Infos.

Diese Regelung ist hier einsehbar *Seite 1*  *Seite 2* 

Bagsida

*Thai-Visa-Übersicht (Stand : 10.2009)* 

Hier eine Auflistung der z.Zt. "handelsüblichen" Visas : 

TS Transit 30 Tage Aufenthalt / 1 Einreise - 90 Tage gültig > 20 € 
TS Transit 30 Tage Aufenthalt / 2 Einreisen - 180 Tage gültig > 40 € 
TS Transit 30 Tage Aufenthalt / 3 Einreisen - 180 Tage gültig > 60 € 

TR Tourist 60 Tage Aufenthalt / 1 Einreise - 90 Tage gültig > 25 € 
TR Tourist 60 Tage Aufenthalt / 2 Einreisen - 180 Tage gültig > 50 € 
TR Tourist 60 Tage Aufenthalt / 3 Einreisen - 180 Tage gültig > 75 € 

Non-Immi 90 Tage Aufenthalt / 1 Einreise – 90 Tage gültig > 50 € 
Non-Immi 90 Tage Aufenthalt / unbegrenzte Einreisen – 365 Tage gültig > 120 € 
(dieses wird fälschlicherweise oft auch als "Jahresvisum" bezeichnet,man muss damit aber alle 90 Tage ausreisen = VisaRun) 

Es gibt die Visa-Typen "O" (=others, für Rentner, Verheiratete, Bildung oder Ausbildung wie z.B. Tauchlehrer-Lehrgang und wohl alle anderen "Sonderregelungen" die sonst nirgends rein passen), "B" (=Business für Geschäftereisende und solche die in Thailand arbeiten werden), sowie "M" (=Movie ? für Filmproduzenten). 
Teilweise können diese wohl nur in Thailand selbst beantragt werden, wozu man schon mit einem Non-Immigrant-Visum einreisen muss, was aber einem ständigen Wechsel der Regelungen unterworfen ist !

Relativ neu ist, dass zur Beantragung des Non-Immigrant-Visums "O" die Vorlage eines ärztlichen Attests und eines polizeilichen Führungszeugnisses verlangt wird.

Deutsche Staatsangehörige (Schweizer, Österreicher etc. auch) dürfen sich 30 Tage ohne Visum in Thailand aufhalten, vorausgesetzt ist jedoch ein bestätiger Weiter- oder Rückflug innerhalb dieser Zeit (wird beim CheckIn im Heimatland kontrolliert, ggf. wird Flug nach TH verweigert !). 
Inhaber eines Stand-by-Tickets sind immer visapflichtig. 

Visagültigkeit: Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der Antragsteller eingereist sein, ansonsten muss ein neues Visa beantragt werden! 

Aufenthaltsdauer: Zeitraum der Dauer des Aufenthaltes ab der tatsächlichen Einreise, die innerhalb der Visagültigkeit liegen muss ! 

Auch noch relativ neu ist, dass man bei Einreise ohne Visa auf dem Wasser- oder Landweg nur ein Aufenthaltsrecht von 15 Tagen (vorher 30 Tage) Aufenthaltsdauer bekommt und das auch nur 4 mal hintereinander.

Inhaber von "echten" Visas sind davon nicht betroffen, das bezieht sich also nur auf die Einreise mit der Arrival-Card, welches oft fälschlicherweise "Visa On Arrival" genannt wird, doch das ist was anderes und gilt nur für Bürger aus 21 Staaten (u.a. auch Liechtenstein) ! 

Bis zum 04.03.2010 gibt´s alle Tourist-Visas umsonst - teilweise berechnen Konsulate aber eine Bearbeitungsgebühr. 
Allerdings gibt es eine Anordnung, die Voraussetzungen für Touristen-Visas schärfer zu kontrollieren um illegale Beschäftigung zu vermeiden.

Bagsida

----------


## Hua Hin

> Relativ neu ist, dass zur Beantragung des Non-Immigrant-Visums "O" die Vorlage eines ärztlichen Attests und eines polizeilichen Führungszeugnisses verlangt wird.


Hi Bagsida, bist Du Dir da sicher? In Deutschland (Stuttgart) jedenfalls nicht.

http://www.thaikonsulat.de/14784.html

Gruss Alex

----------


## wein4tler

Wenn ich von Anfang November bis Ende März bleiben will genügt ein 
TR Tourist 60 Tage Aufenthalt / 3 Einreisen - 180 Tage gültig > 75 € .
Sehe ich das so richtig?

----------


## Bagsida

> Relativ neu ist, dass zur Beantragung des Non-Immigrant-Visums "O" die Vorlage eines ärztlichen Attests und eines polizeilichen Führungszeugnisses verlangt wird.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Hi Bagsida, bist Du Dir da sicher? In Deutschland (Stuttgart) jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> http://www.thaikonsulat.de/14784.html
> 
> Gruss Alex



Hallo Alex,

laut offizieller Anweisung der vorgesetzten Dienststelle, der Thailändischen Botschaft / Berlin schon :

_"d.      für die Beantragung des Non-Immigranten-O-Visums benötigen Sie eine Kopie des Rentenbescheids (mit min. 1200,00 € monatlich, falls dieser Betrag nicht erfuellt wird, weitere Vermoegensnachweise), ein polizeiliches Fuehrungszeugnis, sowie ein Gesundheitszeugnis vom Hausarzt."_

http://www.thaiembassy.de/consul/13_visa_new.htm

Allerdings hört man, dass es angeblich nicht umgesetzt wird.

Bagsida

----------


## Bagsida

> Wenn ich von Anfang November bis Ende März bleiben will genügt ein 
> TR Tourist 60 Tage Aufenthalt / 3 Einreisen - 180 Tage gültig > 75 € .
> Sehe ich das so richtig?


Im Prinzip ja, musst Dir aber immer genau ausrechnen ob es mit der Tagen hinkommt, denn wenn Du am gleichen Tag einreist an dem Du auch ausgereist bist, zählt der doppelt, d.h. es ist dann ein Tag weniger.

Siehe auch hier http://www.mfa.go.th/web/2637.php

Gruß Bagsida

----------


## Bagsida

*P.S.:* Schau Dir in dem angegebenen Link die Laufschrift unten an - das Touri-Visum ist z.Zt. kostenlos !

----------


## Hua Hin

Hallo Bagsida,
in der thailändischen Botschaft in Berlin haben sie wohl ihre eigenen Spielregeln.
Im Konsulat in Stuttgart habe ich nicht mal nen Vermögennachweis oder Rentenbescheid Juni 2009 für`s Non-Immi-O-multiple benötigt, 2008 bei meiner Auswanderung schon.
Wie verhält sich das eigentlich mit dem polizeilichen Führungszeugnis, wenn man offiziell von Deutschland abgemeldet ist? Sind alle Daten noch gespeichert oder existiert man gar nicht mehr?

Gruss Alex

----------


## konradadenauer

Ist doch ganz einfach.

Du bist nicht mehr, aber Deine Daten sind gespeichert. Und zwar bis zum Lebensende der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.

Vermutlich aber auch noch länger.

----------


## Bagsida

Wenn Du Dich abmeldest bist Du immer noch Deutscher Staatsbürger und schon alleine deshalb bliebe alles mögliche über Dich gespeichert - wenn Du Deine Staatsbürgerschaft abgeben solltest, wird es auch nicht anders sein - gelöscht wird höchstens das, was mal zu Deinen Gunsten sein könnte........

Der Deutsche Staat ist aus meiner Sicht nicht wirklich am Wohlergehen seiner abtrünnigen Expats interessiert, woran auch die "Deutschenliste" nichts ändert.

Ich bin übrigens auch ein "Kunde" in Stuttgart - die sind echt nett und wenn man keine Probleme im Gastland verursacht, dürfte man dort auch keine bekommen - mein letztes Visum kam auf dem Postweg und dauerte inkl. Hin-und Rückversand genau 3 Tage - was will man mehr.

Bagsida

----------


## wein4tler

Bagsida, herzlichen Dank. Das geht sich bei den 5 Monaten (Anfang Nov. - Ende März) locker aus.
Muss man da ein Reentry-Permit bei der Ausreise ausfüllen?

----------


## Bagsida

> Bagsida, herzlichen Dank. Das geht sich bei den 5 Monaten (Anfang Nov. - Ende März) locker aus.
> Muss man da ein Reentry-Permit bei der Ausreise ausfüllen?



Nein - eine "Re-Entry Permit" wird 1.) nicht ausgefüllt sondern beantragt und ist 2.) nur z.B. bei einem "Non-Immigrant O-A" (das "Rentner-Visum") oder "B", "E" etc. nötig um wieder einreisen zu dürfen, sofern man das nicht schon vorab gleich mit "bestellt" und bezahlt hat.

Bei einem "Visa-Run" mit einem Visum, welches entweder "multiple entries" oder eben noch min. 1 Einreise übrig hat, reist man einfach nur aus und wieder ein, muss auf der "Arrival Card" aber die Visum´s Nummer eintragen - das war´s dann bis zum nächsten "Visa-Run".

*Wichtig :* Der Reisepass muss auch bei einer "Wiedereinreise" noch min. 6 Monate gültig sein !

Mein nächster "Visa-Run" findet am 22.01.2010 von Phuket nach Ranong statt.

Bagsida

----------


## wein4tler

Bagsida, vielen Dank. Nun kenne ich mich aus.

----------


## Robert

*Es gibt neue Visa Bestimmungen für das Non Immigrant "O" Visum!*
Endlich mal eine gute Nachricht für alle Rentner & Thai Verheiratete: Es gibt jetzt ein richtiges Jahresvisum (Non Immigrant "O", A für Anual!) Wenn man die Voraussetzuneg erfüllt, kann man 365 am Stück in Thailand bleiben ohne Ausreisen zu müssen. Dafür muß man sich nun alle 90 Tage bei der Immigration melden.
Näheres dazu unter Non Immigrant Visum, Thailand! Und unter Rentner in Thailand!

Es gibt das Non Immgrant O Visum in einer weiteren Version:

Non immigrant O, A = Anual mit einer Aufenthaltserlaubnis von echten 365 Tagen, ohne Ausreise. Man braucht also ab sofort nicht mehr die Verlängerungsprozedur bei der Immigration in Thailand durchführen, sondern man kann gleich ein Visum für 365 Tage bei der Botschaft bekommen.
Aber Achtung: Man muß sich alle 90 Tage bei der Immigration melden.

----------

Hi Robert, wie sicher sind diese Informationen?


Schaue gerade etwas ungläubig bei deiner Quelle...............

----------


## konradadenauer

Ich habe mir erst vor etwas über 2 Monaten ein neues "Non-Immigrant-O" im Konsulat in München besorgt.

Da ich schon damals vom Visum O-A gehört hatte, habe ich bei der dortigen Angestellten nachgefragt.

Diese sagte mir dann, dass sie dieses bis vor einigen Jahren noch ausstelllen durften, inzwischen aber nicht mehr, sei nun mehr lediglich direkt in Thailand möglich.

Soviel zu dem von "Pommel" verhängten Maulkorb, denn dafür sind dann tatsächlich Führungs- und Arztzeugnis von Nöten.

P.S. Mein nächster Visa-Run ist am 28.11 nach Kuala Lumpur.

----------


## Bagsida

> Ich habe mir erst vor etwas über 2 Monaten ein neues "Non-Immigrant-O" im Konsulat in München besorgt.
> 
> Da ich schon damals vom Visum O-A gehört hatte, habe ich bei der dortigen Angestellten nachgefragt.
> 
> Diese sagte mir dann, dass sie dieses bis vor einigen Jahren noch ausstelllen durften, inzwischen aber nicht mehr, sei nun mehr lediglich direkt in Thailand möglich.
> ........



Ja stimmt - nun bekommt man bei Konsulaten "nur" noch das "O" und muss/kann es in Th in ein "OA" verlängern lassen - allerdings könnte es sein, dass man das "OA" weiterhin bei den Botschaften bekommt.

Betrifft mich selber aber nicht, deshalb habe ich mich da nicht so schlau drüber gemacht.

Bagsida

----------


## Robert

Da es auch über den Thaiticker kam ist es wohl glaubhaft:

Thaiticker

Das O-A für über 50 Jährige gibt es zumindest auch offiziell außerhalb:

http://www.mfa.go.th/web/2482.php?id=2493




> *Non-Immigrant Visa  “O-A” (Long Stay)*
> 
> ...3. Channels to submit application
> 
>                          Applicant may submit their application at the Royal Thai embassy or Royal Thai Consulate-General in their home/residence country or at the Office of the Immigration Bureau in Thailand located on Soi Suan Plu, South Sathorn Road, Sathorn District, Bangkok 10120. Tel 0-2287-4948 (direct)  or  0-2287-3101 - 10  ext. 2236....

----------

Hmmm....das wäre sogar mal eine Erleichterung von der ich was hätte.   ::  

THX für die Info.

----------


## konradadenauer

Schau Dir mal meinen Post (4 vorher) an.

----------

> Ich habe mir erst vor etwas über 2 Monaten ein neues "Non-Immigrant-O" im Konsulat in München besorgt.
> 
> Da ich schon damals vom Visum O-A gehört hatte, habe ich bei der dortigen Angestellten nachgefragt.
> 
> Diese sagte mir dann, dass sie dieses bis vor einigen Jahren noch ausstelllen durften, inzwischen aber nicht mehr, sei nun mehr lediglich direkt in Thailand möglich.
> 
> Soviel zu dem von "Pommel" verhängten Maulkorb, denn dafür sind dann tatsächlich Führungs- und Arztzeugnis von Nöten.


Aber nicht beim Non-Immi-O ..und um dieses ging es dort.

Ist mir auch egal. In so VISA-Threads halte ich die Klappe.
Ist der Tummelplatz der "ich weiß es am Besten".

Werde es so machen wie immer:
Wenn ich was lese, was ich nicht kannte, mache ich mich bei den entsprechenden Stellen selber schlau.

----------


## Robert

> Schau Dir mal meinen Post (4 vorher) an.


Ja und, Du sagst es ging mal und ich sage, es geht (wieder), 
da ändert auch der wiederholte Hinweis darauf nichts an dem nicht vorhanden Wert des Inhalts...

----------


## Bagsida

> .............
> Werde es so machen wie immer:
> Wenn ich was lese, was ich nicht kannte, mache ich mich bei den entsprechenden Stellen selber schlau.



Das ist der einzig gangbare Weg - wer blind auf was vertraut, selbst auf einer "offinziellen" Seite aus Thailand, ist einfach naiv  - Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser !

----------


## Robert

Ich habe sie mal in Bilder gewandelt und hier angehängt...

----------


## Bagsida

Prima Robert für die Bilder - der Beitrag ist wie gewünscht nach oben verschoben worden.

Bagsida

----------


## Bagsida

*Regelung der Immi am Club-Andaman-Pier / Ranong*

Als wir heute mit unseren 2x Non-Immi-O und einem 2 Monats-Touri-Visa vom Visa-Run aus Burma (Club Andaman) zurück kamen, gab uns der Beamte unsere Arrival-Cards zurück und wollte unsere Telefonnummer darauf vermerkt - ist das nun die neue Variante nach dem ja mal berichtet wurde, man wollte die Email-Adresse ?

Bagsida

----------


## pit

> - ist das nun die neue Variante nach dem ja mal berichtet wurde, man wollte die Email-Adresse ?


Niemand kann von Dir verlangen, dass Du erstens ein Telefon hast und zweitens, dass Du eine E-Mail Adresse hast.

Wenn die Leute darauf bestehen, gib irgendwas an!   ::  


Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Bagsida

> Zitat von Bagsida
> 
>  - ist das nun die neue Variante nach dem ja mal berichtet wurde, man wollte die Email-Adresse ?
> 
> 
> Niemand kann von Dir verlangen, dass Du erstens ein Telefon hast und zweitens, dass Du eine E-Mail Adresse hast.
> 
> Wenn die Leute darauf bestehen, gib irgendwas an!   
> 
> ...


Wenn die Immi "der Schuh" drückt, erreichen die jemanden sowieso und wenn´s über eine Abfrage bei den Netzbetreibern ist - ist mir dann schon lieber, wenn da einer einfach anruft anstatt plötzlich vor der Tür zu stehen, wenn man nicht zu verbergen hat, warum also nicht angeben - glauben würde es sowieso keiner, wenn ich sage, ich hätte kein Telefon.

----------


## pit

Wenn ich in DE bin, gebe ich nur meine Thai Telefonnummer an z.B. bei Mietwagen. Glaub mal ja nicht, dass mich bislang jemand angerufen hätte. Eine Phantasie Nummer hätte es immer getan.

Ich denke, Du kannst angeben, was Du willst. Anrufen wird Dich e niemand!  ::  

Gruß Pit

----------


## Bagsida

*Thai-Visa-Übersicht (Update Stand : 02.2010)*

Nachdem es sehr lange nichts Neues bez. Visas zu berichten gab, hat nun das Thailändische Aussenministerium bestätigt, dass ab 05. März 2010 die vorübergehed kostenlosen Visas wieder gebührenpflichtig sein werden.  ::  

_"All foreigners who apply for Tourist Visa at the Royal Thai Embassies and the Royal Thai Consulates-General worldwide, including eligible foreigners who apply for Visa on Arrival at designated checkpoints, will be exempted from Tourist Visa fee from  25  June B.E. 2552 (2009) to  4 March  B.E. 2553 (2010).  Such arrangement is for Tourist Visa only."_

Bagsida

----------


## pit

> Nachdem es sehr lange nichts Neues bez. Visas zu berichten gab, hat nun das Thailändische Aussenministerium bestätigt, dass ab 05. März 2010 die vorübergehed kostenlosen Visas wieder gebührenpflichtig sein werden.


Die sind nach wie vor weiter kostenlos!

 ::

----------


## Bagsida

Ab 02. August 2010 gibt´s offenbar nun auch ein "Non-Immi-O" für 3 Jahre und die Gebühren werden erhöht - werde besonders dem 3-Jahres-Visum mal nachgehen und dann wieder berichten. 

Näheres siehe *hier* 

Bagsida

----------


## pit

Dieses Visum wird es nur in der Kategorie -B- geben. Weiterhin ist die Dauer eines einzelnen Aufenthaltes auf 90 Tage beschränkt.

Guggst Du hier:
http://www.mfa.go.th/web/2482.php?id=2498

 ::

----------

